# Essay 7: Men in the west are the least free on Earth



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.

They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.

Women are their master, women are the god in their mind that they must direct all their actions towards…Not their own fulfilment and staying true to what satisfies them inside.

Being a man in the west, at the most essential level of basic happiness, is worse than being a low caste villager in India, a peasant in China, or an Indio/African in Latin America.

At least those guys can have SOME reward that they can accept- a Low Caste Indian can accept the slight monies he gets from his menial job, or donations/food scraps from begging- he can accept that framework…and he can start a life with a woman of the same caste. That is logic…harsh, unfair logic, but logic nonetheless.
For a western man there is no possibility of such an acceptance.

As a human being, the only thing that gives you happiness is inner peace- being totally unconfused in your head, a clarity of your nature and purpose, and a loyalty to that. Total harmony in mind, body and spirit. Even if your external conditions are not ideal, if there is certainty and clarity, you can learn to live with it and be happy.

If one is in a position of poverty or low caste in another country, they can accept it. It is stable and constant. They can accept their lowly position, try to work their way up, find a woman and have a family at their level. It is logical. Not fair, but logical.

But when your god, your master, is a woman, there is no possibility of inner peace. The feminine is inherently chaotic- no order is possible. You are a slave to the whims of a woman, which can change at any time.

Just look at how new idiotic trends are introduced into culture. Men who were considered attractive, are discarded when they are no longer of use. If a woman says she wants to be with you and get married, she can withdraw that and destroy you at any time. No stability, no possibility of inner peace. Chaotic.

As a man in the west, you are resigned to a life devoid of inner peace or clarity- devoid of a life where you can just accept your lot in life and make the best of it. Because your ‘lot’ as a man may change at any time, due to the chaotic female whims that dictate to you. You cannot plan a life, you cannot feel confident and secure of any type of constant future.

Even the most harsh or selfish male boss or overseer will reward a hard working worker, and guarantee him a consistent salary and decent loyalty, if he does what he’s told and does his job. Inner peace and acceptance is possible. You can put your faith in the system.

You cannot put any faith in a female-led system, though, because it is chaotic.

When the American media is showing Will Smith living in misery and humiliation- a 6’2 man of well above average genetics, gargantuan fame and hundreds of millions of dollars in the bank- due to the whims of his wife, it is like watching a horror-inducing video from a tyrannical government, if they just started killing honest, hardworking, tax paying citizens in front of their populaces eyes- it is as if to say ‘even if you do exactly what we told you is the good thing to do, you have no guarantee of inner peace and enjoying a life of basic happiness.’

Those instances of attractive Male public figures getting their lives destroyed by a female-led society, are essentially terrorist propaganda, designed very deliberately to scare and destroy the will of men. It is basically telling them you are lower than a slave. You are a whipping boy, you are cannon fodder. You are facing the electric chair, and we will summon you for it when you least expect.

This is why endless porn and copes exist, this is why men live lives totally detached from their nature, totally deluded, totally lifeless, totally inert. Because for 95% of men, this is too brutal a situation to even turn your mind to and accept.

I went to Vietnam in 2009 with friends, and I saw villagers and poorer people having big lunches and drinking beers on the side of the road, laughing and socializing. They were present, they were aware of their lowly status, yet they could have trust in the system and accept it, they could just live their life doing their best, and be all but guaranteed basic happiness because the class system is consistent.

Why do you see very few men doing this in the west? Because they can’t let go of those worries, that splinter of reality in their mind, that is telling them they cannot put faith in anything, they cannot just ‘accept’ where they are and do their best, because due to female whim, ‘where they are’ could be changed tomorrow.

They are not present, they are not full of life, they are not able to look others in the face and properly connect, because to live in reality is to accept happiness isn’t possible in this framework, no matter your external circumstances (Looks, Money, Status). It guarantees you nothing. You are still a slave to female whim- something illogical and devoid of higher reason.

A guy might feel like a chad with one girl, until a bigger chad shows up in front of her. Then his ‘status’ is immediately gone, and, depending on how serious an arrangement they have, there could be massive consequences for him. He can literally go from hero to zero before he knows what’s going on.

Female nature UNCHECKED is inherently satanic and devoid of higher goodness or order. When a society submits to it, no happiness for anyone in the society is possible. Make no mistake, NOBODY in the west is happy.

In my next essay, I will likely explain what ‘inner peace’ is, and why it can’t be attained when lower needs (sex), are put above higher needs of the soul. This is also obviously the state people in the west live in.


----------



## SwissArms (May 1, 2022)

not a word


----------



## Toth's thot (May 1, 2022)

schizo


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.
> 
> They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.
> 
> ...


Perfect. I was going to post a thread in the section and saw you just made a post and had to read it. 

I think if will Smith was with a Stacy he'd never have had this experience. Not to mention, yes this treatment of western men is a planned beating of the male species, the sex of power and accountability. If the man can no longer feel like a king in his own house, threatened to have half his net worth take away from afalse accusation, how will he protest. Against inflation, against pseudomorality, against cancel aulture, against non sensical laws like asking, v or v passports. When your bitch holds you a bitch, no one respects you and you will make no ripples in society. Thus society becomes manipulable and cowardly exactly how a slave society is built.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (May 1, 2022)

It's no surprise or happenstance that we've never heard of a matriarchal society, because all of them fucking perished!


----------



## 6ft4 (May 1, 2022)

Thread Quality: Saving this to a notepad document/10


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 1, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Perfect. I was going to post a thread in the section and saw you just made a post and had to read it.
> 
> I think if will Smith was with a Stacy he'd never have had this experience. Not to mention, yes this treatment of western men is a planned beating of the male species, the sex of power and accountability. If the man can no longer feel like a king in his own house, threatened to have half his net worth take away from afalse accusation, how will he protest. Against inflation, against pseudomorality, against cancel aulture, against non sensical laws like asking, v or v passports. When your bitch holds you a bitch, no one respects you and you will make no ripples in society. Thus society becomes manipulable and cowardly exactly how a slave society is built.


Don't many people think Jada is a Stacy in general in showbizness?

Jada is a whore who lives Street niggas like Tupac etc
She went with will who is a good man who could have had a wife who brought him up in a positive way, but Jada just drains him and he's a cuck for her some reason.

But I think many people who still say she's a Stacy hence why will smith wanted to be with her no?


----------



## Amexmaxx (May 1, 2022)

I bet you said something good. Dnrd tho.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (May 1, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Don't many people think Jada is a Stacy in general in showbizness?
> 
> Jada is a whore who lives Street niggas like Tupac etc
> She went with will who is a good man who could have had a wife who brought him up in a positive way, but Jada just drains him and he's a cuck for her some reason.
> ...


The twisting of the male mind to even think of Jada as a Stacy is societal engineering at its finest. Will thought her stature as an actress, singer(?) etc would make her qualify as a sort of package like how men are calculated, but the basic tenet of being a woman and respecting your man was thrown in the trash. This cumulative calculation of male value transferred to women in the name of equality and the resulting confusion is exactly what @DaRealSixpence talks about. 

Men can sleep around, women just cannot due to impending responsibilty in paternity. This was the way it has always been since millenia. Just because technology evolved to be able to stop pregnancy and detect paternity doesn't mean inherent social responsibility of the sex changes. The mind is affected.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 1, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> The twisting of the male mind to even think of Jada as a Stacy is societal engineering at its finest. Will thought her stature as an actress, singer(?) etc would make her qualify as a sort of package like how men are calculated, but the basic tenet of being a woman and respecting your man was thrown in the trash. This cumulative calculation of male value transferred to women in the name of equality and the resulting confusion is exactly what @DaRealSixpence talks about.
> 
> Men can sleep around, women just cannot due to impending responsibilty in paternity. This was the way it has always been since millenia. Just because technology evolved to be able to stop pregnancy and detect paternity doesn't mean inherent social responsibility of the sex changes. The mind is affected.


i understand, i relate to @DaRealSixpence essays massively every single one of them.

i have a habit of almost wanting a primitive whore to show everyone im fucking girls, as these girls are experienced, which implies i am experienced lol need to get his out my mind because these girls have been ran thru and drain all your mind etc.

I need to do juliens meditation and read letting go book. because i have a lot of resentment from not slaying when early 20's (am mid-late 20's now) but dont need this shit anymore because i look decent now


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (May 1, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Thread Quality: Saving this to a notepad document/10


I swear some of the shit on this site is like giving gold to pigs


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 1, 2022)

Blackpill Bible, nigga still thinks he’s in his STEMcel course with these essays :/


----------



## recessed (May 1, 2022)

SwissArms said:


> not a word


this
you're really wasting your finite time on earth by reading shit like OP's essay


----------



## Moggable (May 1, 2022)

did rd. keep writing fucking essays


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Blackpill Bible, nigga still thinks he’s in his STEMcel course with these essays :/





recessed said:


> this
> you're really wasting your finite time on earth by reading shit like OP's essay





Moggable said:


> did rd. keep writing fucking essays



Blocked all three of you turds. Kill yourselves


----------



## Moggable (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Blocked all three of you turds. Kill yourselves


? can you not read  i read every word. keep fucking writing these essays. they are good shit


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (May 1, 2022)

Men in the west live the best lives though


----------



## Koroshiya (May 1, 2022)

meanwhile niggas live in china




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TalkingVidya (May 1, 2022)

This a a result of anglo/german-herecy. They pretended closer to the bible by taking away Virgin Marie but she was actually the way to canalize men´s gynocracy. At the end their gynocracy went to women and this was finally induced by.......yáll know them. Look that gynocracy started to flourish in these heretic nations first and furthemore the gynocentric system that affects men worldwide.


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.
> 
> They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.
> 
> ...


What are you if you don’t have pussy
You’re nothing
Not that you are a shithead or inferior it’s just teh truth, without pussy you’re a broken man
Men in the west have been stolen their human rights away, their right to pussy, the most instinctual desire there is


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2022)

meanwhile in Shanghai


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (May 1, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> i understand, i relate to @DaRealSixpence essays massively every single one of them.
> 
> i have a habit of almost wanting a primitive whore to show everyone im fucking girls, as these girls are experienced, which implies i am experienced lol need to get his out my mind because these girls have been ran thru and drain all your mind etc.
> 
> I need to do juliens meditation and read letting go book. because i have a lot of resentment from not slaying when early 20's (am mid-late 20's now) but dont need this shit anymore because i look decent now


Bro juliens stuff is really good. It's a combination of works of osho, eastern philiosophy and cumulative works of Dr Joe Dispenza. Im over the transformation mastery phase. You can look at juliens stuff as a great entry point into this stuff. Energy work as it's called traditionally.

But energy work is essentially quantum physics. And now I'm full into Joe dispenzas meditations. You can watch the documentary called "Rewired" . Their research is top notch and based in science and change is proven with EEG brain mapping, herat rate variance and electro photonic imaging of the energy field using gas discharge visualisation camera.

You can really understand how a reality is built from scratch through thought into feeling and then into the body. The body being the image of the mind creates the reality in the physical tangible realm.

In this sort of work, we bypass going into the past like in juliens stuff. This is die to the fact that the body relives any event you think about. I understand it's a way to let go. But there are infinite things to let go of and there will be no end. And it becomes an obsession in itself. And their marketing makes one feel like you needed to be releasing every single trauma that you ever had. I did it, incredible benefits honestly. Game on top. Everything. But the Joe dispenzas work is essentially creating what you want from scratch. Like a script in a movie.

In a letting go sense, I would rather suggest a periodic bi yearly or yearly catharsis routine from the OG spiritual playboy, osho. One that gave me incredible benefit was oshsos dynamic meditation. And I only had to do it once.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 1, 2022)

isis_Bleach said:


> What are you if you don’t have pussy
> You’re nothing
> Not that you are a shithead or inferior it’s just teh truth, without pussy you’re a broken man
> Men in the west have been stolen their human rights away, their right to pussy, the most instinctual desire there is


this is the one and only truth, everything else is a cope


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 1, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Bro juliens stuff is really good. It's a combination of works of osho, eastern philiosophy and cumulative works of Dr Joe Dispenza. Im over the transformation mastery phase. You can look at juliens stuff as a great entry point into this stuff. Energy work as it's called traditionally.
> 
> But energy work is essentially quantum physics. And now I'm full into Joe dispenzas meditations. You can watch the documentary called "Rewired" . Their research is top notch and based in science and change is proven with EEG brain mapping, herat rate variance and electro photonic imaging of the energy field using gas discharge visualisation camera.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this man
I will look into Joe dispenzas mediation!

I've read a bit of oshos book but I never got into anything I have a habit of not finishing what I start which I gotta fix

I'm hoping this really helps me thank you!


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.
> 
> They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.
> 
> ...


 Can you compille all your essays into one link at some point


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Can you compille all your essays into one link at some point


Yes but mods will have to give me editing powers to keep adding to the first page of the thread 

Is this possible @Lorsss @Alexanderr ?


----------



## Alexanderr (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Yes but mods will have to give me editing powers to keep adding to the first page of the thread
> 
> Is this possible @Lorsss @Alexanderr ?


Yea, I could merge all the essays into one post or just have you be able to edit your thread for an unlimited amount of time so you can add more. 
Though I think it’s best they’re cut up in parts because users here aren’t likely to read very, very long threads


----------



## ballskin (May 1, 2022)

Read every single word


DaRealSixpence said:


> I went to Vietnam in 2009 with friends, and I saw villagers and poorer people having big lunches and drinking beers on the side of the road, laughing and socializing. They were present, they were aware of their lowly status, yet they could have trust in the system and accept it, they could just live their life doing their best, and be all but guaranteed basic happiness because the class system is consistent.


This is so important, people are genuinely happy and satisfied even if they are poor. Their work which si farming actually meant something, in the west you have no idea what you are working towards unless youre a ceo.

Your essays kind of remind me of Evolas writing except watered down a bit.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Yea, I could merge all the essays into one post or just have you be able to edit your thread for an unlimited amount of time so you can add more.
> Though I think it’s best they’re cut up in parts because users here aren’t likely to read very, very long threads


I was thinking more like a directory thread, where I link the individual essays in the first post. 

I agree it's better that the essays themselves are split up.

Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Read every single word
> 
> This is so important, people are genuinely happy and satisfied even if they are poor. Their work which si farming actually meant something, in the west you have no idea what you are working towards unless youre a ceo.
> 
> *Your essays kind of remind me of Evolas writing except watered down a bit.*



This is a massive compliment, I'm glad my essays reminded you of Evola.

I listened to 'Ride the Tiger' on audiobook only 2-3 months ago, and it had a life changing effect on me. It was in the top 4 most influential books of my adult life.


----------



## ballskin (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> This is a massive compliment, I'm glad my essays reminded you of Evola.
> 
> I listened to 'Ride the Tiger' on audiobook only 2-3 months ago, and it had a life changing effect on me. It was in the top 4 most influential books of my adult life.


You should read revolt against the modern world then men among the ruins and then ride the tiger


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

ballskin said:


> You should read revolt against the modern world then men among the ruins and then ride the tiger


Good idea.

I've read so much the last few years that I am in the stage of action, implementation and creating now, but when I get back to reading, I will read these ones.


----------



## ballskin (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I've read so much the last few years that I am in the stage of action, implementation and creating now, but when I get back to reading, I will read these ones.


What actions and implementation are you doing


----------



## Deleted member 19540 (May 12, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.
> 
> They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.
> 
> ...


Dont even need to read to know it's cope.


----------



## Paroxysm (May 13, 2022)

niggas see a bunch of african kids smiling as they kick a worn football in shoes made from plastic bottles and think that third worlders are oblivious little noble savages who live their life free of any worry or turmoil

your bit about having been in vietnam confirms this, "I SAW THESE POOR PEOPLE LAUGHING AND SOCIALIZING BRO THEY'RE HAPPY" fucking cage. you guys are clueless


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 13, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> niggas see a bunch of african kids smiling as they kick a worn football in shoes made from plastic bottles and think that third worlders are oblivious little noble savages who live their life free of any worry or turmoil
> 
> your bit about having been in vietnam confirms this, "I SAW THESE POOR PEOPLE LAUGHING AND SOCIALIZING BRO THEY'RE HAPPY" fucking cage. you guys are clueless


----------



## Lihito (May 13, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.
> 
> They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.
> 
> ...


This essay literaly changed the way i think about some things

For example how Western men have taken up a slave morality instead of ruler/King morality


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 13, 2022)

All of that just to say that you're incel, OP? Could've saved the typing, bro.


----------



## Lihito (May 13, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> slave society


Bingo! Western men have taken up a form of slave morality instead of King morality


----------



## Lihito (May 13, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> The twisting of the male mind to even think of Jada as a Stacy is societal engineering at its finest. Will thought her stature as an actress, singer(?) etc would make her qualify as a sort of package like how men are calculated, but the basic tenet of being a woman and respecting your man was thrown in the trash. This cumulative calculation of male value transferred to women in the name of equality and the resulting confusion is exactly what @DaRealSixpence talks about.
> 
> Men can sleep around, women just cannot due to impending responsibilty in paternity. This was the way it has always been since millenia. Just because technology evolved to be able to stop pregnancy and detect paternity doesn't mean inherent social responsibility of the sex changes. The mind is affected.


Great wording


----------



## Lihito (May 13, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> Men in the west live the best lives though


If getting divorce raped by you FWB on jewish pills and then playing video games all day while goverment cucks you with laws is life then im the pope


----------



## Lihito (May 13, 2022)

TalkingVidya said:


> This a a result of anglo/german-herecy. They pretended closer to the bible by taking away Virgin Marie but she was actually the way to canalize men´s gynocracy. At the end their gynocracy went to women and this was finally induced by.......yáll know them. Look that gynocracy started to flourish in these heretic nations first and furthemore the gynocentric system that affects men worldwide.


And dont let me start on germanics and anglos Being ones to burn witches (usually attractive and inteligent women) and keeping the cattle population (genetics For mind are everything) 
While slavic based People didnt kill their stacies and stayed patriarchal


----------



## Lihito (May 13, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> meanwhile in Shanghai


I fucking hate covid sheep goverments


----------



## Magical Apple (May 16, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> In the most important and basic a way that determines a life of basic happiness or not, men in the west are the least free on earth.
> 
> They are mentally enslaved, they have given their mind away.
> 
> ...


Read every word. I see you are quite the intellectual op.


----------



## Mewton (May 16, 2022)

Reminder this is the same nigga who flexes chink grannies giving him rimjobs


----------



## fras (May 22, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Perfect. I was going to post a thread in the section and saw you just made a post and had to read it.
> 
> I think if will Smith was with a Stacy he'd never have had this experience. Not to mention, yes this treatment of western men is a planned beating of the male species, the sex of power and accountability. If the man can no longer feel like a king in his own house, threatened to have half his net worth take away from afalse accusation, how will he protest. Against inflation, against pseudomorality, against cancel aulture, against non sensical laws like asking, v or v passports. When your bitch holds you a bitch, no one respects you and you will make no ripples in society. Thus society becomes manipulable and cowardly exactly how a slave society is built.



That’s why you don’t marry in the first place. No marriage=no 50% of your shit taken away when she inadvertently cheats. It’s cucked af anyway, who tf gets on his knees for a foid…you should never kneel for anyone and definitely not for a roastie.


----------



## Wallenberg (May 22, 2022)

fras said:


> That’s why you don’t marry in the first place. No marriage=no 50% of your shit taken away when she inadvertently cheats. It’s cucked af anyway, who tf gets on his knees for a foid…you should never kneel for anyone and definitely not for a roastie.


Prenup.


----------



## fras (May 22, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Prenup.



Can be negated if her lawyer is good enough. Just don’t do it, it kills all your leverage too.


----------



## Wallenberg (May 22, 2022)

fras said:


> Can be negated if her lawyer is good enough. Just don’t do it, it kills all your leverage too.


Choose a woman that earns well. Lessens your risk of having to give your wealth to her.


----------



## fras (May 22, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Choose a woman that earns well. Lessens your risk of having to give your wealth to her.



You can try to do all that yes, but why put yourself in a position of weakness in the first place? Just don’t do the cuck kneel and you have zero risk of ever losing anything.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 8, 2022)

fras said:


> That’s why you don’t marry in the first place. No marriage=no 50% of your shit taken away when she inadvertently cheats. It’s cucked af anyway, who tf gets on his knees for a foid…you should never kneel for anyone and definitely not for a roastie.


My only real interest in finding the best Stacy is to have a mother for my children and pass on my legacy and the legacy of those before me. Marriage, maybe, why not, only when my conditions are met. Definitely not giving away 50% of my NW.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 8, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Bingo! Western men have taken up a form of slave morality instead of King morality
> 
> View attachment 1678253


Straight from the OG übermensch himself. 



Lihito said:


> Great wording


Appreciate that


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 8, 2022)

If you are creampieing a pussy then you won’t worry about this stuff

Yes incels are never happy (90% of men btw)

For men in the top 10% in te west- life is heaven on earth


----------

